# Partial Meniscus Removal Surgery



## Mind2muscle (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey guys and gals,

So I partially tore my medial meniscus of the rt. knee.  At first I was limping with moderate pain and then it started to decrease and get better after about 2 weeks.  Then I ended up reinsuring it and started limping again with pain.  Saw an orthopedic surgeon and got an MRI.  Diagnosis:  oblique tear of the medial meniscus with Baker's cyst.  Surgery scheduled for next Friday.  It entails removing part of the meniscus that is torn/or being pinched by the femur and tibia.  

Not looking forward to this b/c of the interruption in training as well as my small business that Im starting in April which involves heavy labor.  If anyone has had the surgery or has a similar story post up.  Thanks!


----------



## creekrat (Feb 25, 2014)

Damn that sucks.  Get better soon brother


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your injury. Interruptions in training drive me nuts. Hope all goes well and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 25, 2014)

Good luck with surgery, bud. How long did your Doc say recovery is?


----------



## bronco (Feb 26, 2014)

I had meniscus surgery when i was younger, the surgery lasted about 30 minutes and i was putting some weight on it within a couple of days, you should recover pretty quickly


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks guys!  Doctor said recovery should be about 4-5 weeks til I can train 100%.  But like Bronco said weight bearing within a couple days or so.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mind2muscle said:


> Thanks guys!  Doctor said recovery should be about 4-5 weeks til I can train 100%.  But like Bronco said weight bearing within a couple days or so.



That's not too bad, you'll be back to full force before you know it, dude.


----------

